# M-S Women's Weekend, July 11-13



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

We're trying to get the M-S women together for a weekend of fun & fishing & floating (or kayaking) & stuff, so we can learn from each other...and BS about the guys. :lol: If you're female and want to join us, please sign up at this thread....if we can get 7 women to sign up....there's promise of special food treats. If the guys read this....send your wives/girlfriends to join us...IF YOU DARE!!!! Ha-ha-ha-ha!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=233652

Here's a little background on how this got started and where it is, and how it got rolling and what's in store.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221323


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I really wish that I did not have to miss this one. You gals are going to have so much fun!! Not to mention I have to miss all of the Men bashing (BSing) :evil:. 

I still think that it was such a wonderful offer from Mark to open the doors to his place for us ladies !!! Seeing the video of the area and the cabin "RESORT", I am almost tempted to cancel my Trip to KY. It was beautiful


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

BTT, you still have time to sign up women. Or, you guys can sign up your wives. We'd love to hear stories about you guys!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am still in...just let me know.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2186269&postcount=37


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I didn't see, but which one of the men from this site will be organizing this for you.:evil:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Why dont you come find out? We could always use a kitchen boy.


----------

